# Dash pad clips



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

The dash pad on my '68 has studs, one on each end, that go into clips in the dash. I'm missing one clip and am trying to find one. I bought an after market pad to replace the original cracked one. I figure the studs on the pad will be more than enough to keep it in place. That way I don't have to locate all the screw postions and drill thru the pad. I've been watching E-bay for some time now and also have looked at various after-market restoration sites/catalogs with no luck. Any ideas guys and gals?:willy:


----------



## SD68gto (8 mo ago)

I was wondering if you ever found your missing clip? I am having the same issue, and would like a clip like the black one in my pic. I ordered the red one from opgi, it is for a non a/c car. I need one for an a/c car.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The A/C dash clips are not available. Only used on 68 Lemans/Tempest and GTOs with air. Hopefully someone will step up and have these reproduced but they will be expensive if ever done.
So you need to find used ones. Unfortunately they break easily when removing the dash so not to many around. Scott (BLK69JUDGE) may have some.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Well now
Here’s a krumee picture of what I have
I need dimensions of yours. 
1 of these 3 big ones should be correct 

Scott
2o6-4six5-9165


----------

